# Need tips on how to set up Mbuna tank



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

It's been a while but I''m finally getting around to doing my Mbuna aquarium lol. As per a suggestion from Dave at http://www.davesfish.com/, I've decided to start with 10 Saulosi and 10 Rusty juveniles, and split them off into 2m/4f ratio (what's a better ratio if there is one?) for both species, ending with 12 fish altogether. Please comment if you feel this is not a good idea, as I'm still new to mbuna and this was just what he suggested to me when I inquired.

Now, for my questions.

As far as rockwork, what seems to be preferred among mbuna? Medium to large round stones? Flat slate rocks? A mix of both? I had considered PVC for a bit then read that not many cichlids like it.

Also, is egg crate needed? Or is it just a precaution for those that are kind of wary of the tank's support (no offense intended)? I only ask because I already have PFS in the tank, and it would be a pain to get all the sand out.

Lastly, I only have a 400gph HOB filter currently. I understand mbuna are messy plus overcrowding is basically required; is it ok if I have two HOB filters (I'll probably buy another filter that is at least 200gph), or is a canister much better? I hear good and bad about canisters.

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the help! I'll get pictures as soon as it's set up.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What size is the tank and what are the dimensions of it?

Egg crate is not needed to support the rocks though some still suggest it and I have also done so in the past. It is preferred to set the rocks on the glass directly rather than on the sand due to cichlids digging and moving the sand, potentially tumbling the rocks.

I find thin slate rock is difficult to achieve an natural look. I prefer a mix of large and medium rounded rocks that can be stacked securely yet offer good hiding places for the fish. PVC is often used but somewhat difficult to disguise.

I'll comment on the filters after hearing the tank size.

I personally prefer canister filters though I do combine them with power filters on some of my tanks. I've never had a real problem with a canister filter that wasn't my own fault.


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, sorry, forgot to mention that! It's a 55 gallon standard. And thanks for your input!


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe, after much more researching, I'll get the FilStar XP S (250gph) canister filter and try it out, coupled with my emperor 400. I may even go the next size up (FilStar XP M, 300gph) that way I don't have to use my HOB once the canister is cycled (the HOB is an old used one and a little noisy)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

7-10x filtration of the total tank volume is routinely recommended. I'd go for the XP-M. In the past I had an XP2 (now renamed XP-M) along with an Aquaclear 70 on a 55g and found it sufficient.


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!

I just had another quick question, for canister filtration, is there a different rollover that is recommended versus a HOB? Somewhere I thought I read 3-5x for a canister, whereas it's 7-10x for a HOB. Was that incorrect?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

7-10X is suggested, regardless of filter style.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

klogue2 said:


> It's been a while but I''m finally getting around to doing my Mbuna aquarium lol. As per a suggestion from Dave at http://www.davesfish.com/, I've decided to start with 10 Saulosi and 10 Rusty juveniles, and split them off into 2m/4f ratio (what's a better ratio if there is one?) for both species, ending with 12 fish altogether. Please comment if you feel this is not a good idea, as I'm still new to mbuna and this was just what he suggested to me when I inquired.


Don't know about Rusties but for the Saulosi, you can do more than the 10 in a 55-gallon and hopefully end up with 3M-9F. I would also add another lighter colored species, white lab?


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

I've got the tank set up now, and would like to ask if you think the rock structure is any good. I threw in some fake plants as well just to mix it up, but not too many. The tank is cycled, and I went ahead and added 6 juvenile rustys, and 2 snow white socolofi (albino, they only have 2 at the pet store (appear to be female according to egg spots but I will vent them later if they're large enough, about 3 inches) but I plan to buy more eventually). Have yet to find saulosi locally so I will probably have to buy those online.
I know I'll have to rearrange the rockwork when I add new fish but for now is this decent? It's stable and doesn't appear to be falling over any time soon lol. But I think I may have overdone it on the rocks and taken up too much swimming space.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

klogue2 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I've got the tank set up now, and would like to ask if you think the rock structure is any good. I threw in some fake plants as well just to mix it up, but not too many. The tank is cycled, and I went ahead and added 6 juvenile rustys, and 2 snow white socolofi (albino, they only have 2 at the pet store (appear to be female according to egg spots but I will vent them later if they're large enough, about 3 inches) but I plan to buy more eventually). Have yet to find saulosi locally so I will probably have to buy those online.
> I know I'll have to rearrange the rockwork when I add new fish but for now is this decent? It's stable and doesn't appear to be falling over any time soon lol. But I think I may have overdone it on the rocks and taken up too much swimming space.


Tank is looking good. I would add a few more rocks and call it good.

Soulosi, rusties and snow whites are a good mix. I would do 10 soulosi with one or maybe tow males, and 5 of the other two species. M/F ratio isn't as imprtant with rusties and snow whites as it is with soulosi, but you still want to be aware of any problem fish and weed them out.


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you very much! I'm glad this is working out well  I will keep an eye on any harassment and etc to be safe. Can't wait to get some Saulosi!

The FilStar XP M is being shipped now, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

klogue2 said:


> Thank you very much! I'm glad this is working out well  I will keep an eye on any harassment and etc to be safe. Can't wait to get some Saulosi!
> 
> The FilStar XP M is being shipped now, can't wait for it to arrive!


You will definitely have to keep an eye on the soulosi, they are one of the more aggressive mbunas.

I love getting new fish equipment in the mail! It's like Christmas every time!


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree! Fish, plants, hardware, I even get excited over cricket shipments for my lizards lol!

With rusty and socolofi, would you recommend something other than saulosi to add to this group? I'm unsure of another more peaceful species that would be a good balance of color. I really look forward to the saulosi because of their dimorphic colors to add even more contrast, but if there's something better for my current species inhabitants I'll take them into consideration.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I consider Saulosi a mildly aggressive fish compared to other Mbuna. They tend to be easy on their females and will tolerate more than one male in the tank. Shoot for purchasing about 10-12 unsexed juvies to end up with 1m:4-5F. With Saulosi, you may be able to have more than one male anyways, just make sure you have enough females for each.

I would definitely vent your Socolofi. Eggs spots are an unreliable indicator of sex.


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks! I think I like clhinds78's idea of 5 rusty, 5 socolofi, and 10 saulosi. But would it be better to do about 5-6 of each species instead? For my filtration ill have about 700gph on the 55 so that should not be an issue haha. Just unsure about how many of each for proper aggression control.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

With 700GPH you should be ok with 20 fish. Just be sure to add a few more rocks and do weekly water changes and you should be ok. If you do a group of 10-12 jsut be sure that you only have 2 males and that there aren't a lot of males in your other species. Four males total would probably be enough for a 55G tank.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you purchasing adult fish or juveniles? If juvies, you should start with 8 of each and see what you get as they grow. You will have to remove extra males at that point. If you are buying adult fish then I think your numbers are good.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I meant, four males total.

And yes, always expect to get about a 50/50 m/f ratio when buying juvies.


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds good! I plan to buy juveniles first and raise them to an age I can sex them. Thanks again!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

klogue2 said:


> Sounds good! I plan to buy juveniles first and raise them to an age I can sex them. Thanks again!


 :thumb:


----------



## sparty13 (Nov 15, 2013)

What kind of rocks are those and where did u get them


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Most of the rocks in my 75G tank are mainly sandstone dolomite that i gathered from a local stream. I'm not sure what the white ones are, they came with the tank.


----------

